# Crocodile photo's and housing



## dottyback (Jun 21, 2008)

I would love to see peoples Fw and SW crocs and how they house them. Mine is in a 6'x4'x2' deep pond heated and filtered.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 21, 2008)

Great looking enclosure.
We have one of those tubs at work housing live rock (marine), do you think the filtration is adequate or would a canister filter be required?
Does the heat lamp work well at that height?


----------



## Renagade (Jun 21, 2008)

what are you going to do when it ge's bigger? what do you do with it when you clean out it's enclousure?


----------



## Renagade (Jun 21, 2008)

oh and what kind of temp monitoring equiptment are you using?


----------



## dottyback (Jun 21, 2008)

The top baffle filter works a treat. I will get a bigger pond when he gets bigger of course!
600 watts of heaters keep the water temp at 30.c, the spot light is 150 watts whilst the 26 watt 10.0 uvb works well as it is short of its 52cm range.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey, nice little freshie!! here are a couple of pics of my crocs, one salty, two freshies, and my salties tank(which i am upgrading soon because he is getting to big for it)!!


----------



## callith (Jun 22, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 5, 2008)

yes...crocs fascinate me
what are the husbandry conditions...where would i get a care sheet?


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 5, 2008)

I would love to get a croc or two...But i think they are illegal in NSW? Anyone that can varify that?


----------



## Aslan (Jul 5, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> I would love to get a croc or two...But i think they are illegal in NSW? Anyone that can varify that?


 
*Fraser *- That's correct...


----------



## m.punja (Jul 5, 2008)

I keep my salty in an enclosure similar to the glass tank shown. He is way to big for it but strives inside. I had heard crocodiles stress easy in tanks much larger then nessessary, anyone confirm this? For instance a friend set up a bungalo for a crocodile, more or less, massive pool heating and all that good stuff, heaps of room, put in his croc which was the same size as mine and it went off food, went funny aorund people, became shy and thin and started loosing his teeth. He was moved back into his old tank and started coming good again.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jul 5, 2008)

I am interested to know exactly what people do wtih the salties in particular when they are fully grown? I guess make a enclosure out doors but what sort of measurements are we talking for a fully grown salty.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope to build a shed with an outdoor area for summer


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 5, 2008)

I just love crocs but my hubby would freak out if I was to have one, the fact that they grow so big would be of a major problem ,if only there was a dwarf breed of crocs ,am so envious of you guys .......


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 5, 2008)

think we live in the wrong country for dwarfs?...
my o/h refuses to let me have a tiger....but working on it!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 5, 2008)

DL i was just day dreaming , I would love a little freshie, but my hubby would freak at that little alone getting a salty, but could probably get away with it ,if it was a dwarf ,say about 3 foot long fully grown lol:lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2008)

There is actually a "pygmy" form of Freshwater Crocodile, however you are unable to keep crocodiles in QLD as pets.


----------



## cement (Jul 8, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> There is actually a "pygmy" form of Freshwater Crocodile, however you are unable to keep crocodiles in QLD as pets.


 
Yes i was reading a bit about these guys from the old Bullo. There is hope for us yet!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 8, 2008)

i herd about them via the grapevine aswell! any idea of the size they get to?


----------

